# Sony a7 ii bundle?



## bobzam (Aug 3, 2020)

I shoot Nikon D3300.  Costco has new $999 promotion bundle of Sony a 7 II . Shows it as ILCE&M2K/B. 24.3 MP. It has 28.70mm lens, 32g card so was looking to try mirrorless for no specific reason.

Can someone  tell me what the ILCE&M2K/B all means?

Also says Exmor CMOS sensor.  What is this anything new or special.
Or should I just buy a body and adapt my Nikon lenses?

Thanks, Bob


----------



## Derrel (Aug 3, 2020)

ILCE...i_nterchangeable Lens Camera E???????

MARK 2( Version 2.....as in 7ii)

EXMOR is a type of SONY-developed sensor...very good...24.3 Megapixel sensor….full frame 24x36mm sensor, comes with the 28-70 lens...unless you have full-frame capable lenses for the Nikon, they will not "cover" the larger sensor's area... Nikon's "DX" lenses were designed for the smaller-sized sensor of your 3300_


----------



## crf8 (Aug 3, 2020)

I have a Sony ilce 6000, the settings and menu make no sense, but I’m used to it. I may go to Costco to look.


FB.me/CRFinTN  Facebook 
www.flickr.com/crf8/


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 3, 2020)

Derrel said:


> ILCE...i_nterchangeable Lens Camera E???????
> ........._



Durned close.

"Interchangeable Lens Camera with E-mount"


----------



## crf8 (Aug 4, 2020)

I own one and never knew what it meant


FB.me/CRFinTN  Facebook 
www.flickr.com/crf8/


----------



## DarkShadow (Aug 4, 2020)

B&H has this as a kit with the extra battery you will def want plus the camera bag plus the care cleaning kit https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1324642-REG/sony_ilce7m2k_b_ac_alpha_a7_ii_mirrorless.html


----------



## bobzam (Aug 11, 2020)

thanks for all your help. I went back to Costco today and they still had it so took the plunge as starting point in mirrorless. Now I can look to getting an adapter for my Nikon D lenses.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 11, 2020)

Good value with the 28-70 Sony zoom and accessory kit. It is a very fine imager.


----------



## DarkShadow (Aug 12, 2020)

Congrats best of luck.


----------



## bobzam (Aug 13, 2020)

Now I have to find the adapter so I can use my Nikoor lenses.  I have entered a new zoo of information and maybe even disinformation.


----------

